
AT&T accused of violating privacy law with sale of phone records to CIA - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/att-accused-of-violating-privacy-law-with-sale-of-phone-records-to-cia/
======
dragonwriter
Hey, remember last time telephone companies were sued for violating the law in
cooperation with the intelligence community? We got the FISA Amendments Act of
2008 [1] out of it. Wonder what we'll get out of this...

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Intelligence_Surveillan...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_Intelligence_Surveillance_Act_of_1978_Amendments_Act_of_2008)

------
001sky
The relevant section of the law,

47 USC § 222 - Privacy of customer information

>
> [http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/47/222](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/47/222)

